
Ask HN: New OS X Calculator? - dyeje
What&#x27;s up with the new calculator?  It doesn&#x27;t even make sense.  I want to type in a number, press +, type in another number, and get the sum.  It&#x27;s pretty simple.  Now I have to use this &#x27;Enter&#x27; button to make a list of numbers to perform operations on?  Why?
======
makecheck
Did you happen to enable RPN Mode (View menu)?

That lists operands followed by operators so you end up typing the numbers
before you specify what to do with them.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_Polish_notation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_Polish_notation)

~~~
dyeje
You are my savior! I must've press cmd+R at some point on accident. Thanks!

